# TPF members Facebook Page



## Robin Usagani (May 21, 2011)

Facebook page is a very important marketing tool. To be successful though, you need to have a lot of fans. So lets post up your FB page and be a fan for one another. You need to add everyone on the list and you must check back to this page frequently to add posters after you. High fans count will also give your page more positive impression. Also, if you haven't done so, create a vanity URL facebook page so it is easier to remember for your clients! Login | Facebook

Here is mine: Usagani Photography | Facebook
Please do not post personal page! Only post business page!

FAQ:
1. Why does this help my business when TPF users wont even use my photography service and they live far away?

By having more fans on your page you will have more interaction with the things you posted. The more interaction you have, the more likely your page will be highlighted on your friends' top news page. It will also pop up on people most recent page! This means you get more exposure!

2. Why is it important I need to like other people's pages as well?

Same as above. The more you interact with other photographers, the more likely they will interact with your posts. See FAQ 1.

Haters.. please stay away


----------



## Formatted (May 21, 2011)

> Facebook page is a very important marketing tool



Depends what you do, if your a commercial photographer its not as much use to you as for someone who is a wedding photographer. Its got to appeal to your market!


----------



## gummibear (May 21, 2011)

Joy Russell Photography | Facebook

I liked it!


----------



## o hey tyler (May 21, 2011)

Formatted said:


> > Facebook page is a very important marketing tool
> 
> 
> 
> Depends what you do, if your a commercial photographer its not as much use to you as for someone who is a wedding photographer. Its got to appeal to your market!


 
With the ability to use facebook as a "page" and the sheer amount of businesses that are DIRECTING TRAFFIC to their facebooks rather than their actual website, it wouldn't hurt the situation for a Comm. Photog to utilize Facebook at all. Free advertising is better than no advertising.


----------



## rub (May 21, 2011)

Kristal Burgess Photography - Facebook


----------



## mwcfarms (May 21, 2011)

Deanna Chambers Photography | Facebook and liked the others.


----------



## mwcfarms (May 21, 2011)

Deanna Chambers Photography | Facebook

Weird my post poofed. Anyhow there is mine and I liked others.


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 21, 2011)

Anthony Ryan Photography &#9474; Facebook

Please like me


----------



## AnthonyRyanPhoto (May 21, 2011)

Great idea for a post.  I hope this takes off


----------



## KmH (May 21, 2011)

Jeez, if you have to be asked to be "liked"............:lmao:

That's like someone that has 2,393 "friends".........:waiting:


----------



## rub (May 21, 2011)

KmH said:


> Jeez, if you have to be asked to be "liked"............:lmao:
> 
> That's like someone that has 2,393 "friends".........:waiting:



I dont ever ask someone to like me.  If they do, they do.  If my work appeals to them, great.  Personally, I only hit the like button if I actually do like the work - no need to clog up the news feed with stuff you dont want to see...


----------



## Melissa Royal (May 21, 2011)

Rachael Seider's Art
This is my page. For some reason it won't let me change the username yet though. I'm liking all of the above right now. =)


----------



## c.cloudwalker (May 21, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> With the ability to use facebook as a "page" and the sheer amount of businesses that are DIRECTING TRAFFIC to their facebooks rather than their actual website, it wouldn't hurt the situation for a Comm. Photog to utilize Facebook at all. Free advertising is better than no advertising.


 
In this case, I'll take the NO advertising. I don't even have a website


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (May 21, 2011)

FG Photography | Facebook


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 21, 2011)

I added everyone.  

Also, you can always hide people's post if you dont really like the photography that much


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2011)

**** Facebook i hate it


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 22, 2011)

Great thread idea Robin, thanks 

FMJ Photography - Local Business - Littleton, Colorado | Facebook


----------



## JWellman (May 22, 2011)

gsgary said:


> **** Facebook i hate it


So do I but it's the way things are going at the time. It has practically killed a forum I've had for the last 11 years. I've just had to realize that times change. You have to go where people are at and Facebook is how to reach them.


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2011)

JWellman said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > **** Facebook i hate it
> ...


 
Not for me it's not, word of mouth is much better


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Haters.. please stay away


 
gary gary...


----------



## JWellman (May 22, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Not for me it's not, word of mouth is much better


Same with me (not photography related) but my Facebook fan page does not help my business. People also come to me by word of mouth, but if you want to catch a whole bunch of people at one time it does have its perks. As far as my forum, almost every single member is there now. (Someone started a "group") I miss everyone but what can I say...it seems to be the 'happening' place at the moment. Damn shame since I recently purchased VBulletin. :meh:


----------



## gsgary (May 22, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > Haters.. please stay away
> ...


 
Sorry but Facebook is sad


----------



## o hey tyler (May 22, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> > With the ability to use facebook as a "page" and the sheer amount of businesses that are DIRECTING TRAFFIC to their facebooks rather than their actual website, it wouldn't hurt the situation for a Comm. Photog to utilize Facebook at all. Free advertising is better than no advertising.
> ...



Oh, okay. Your loss then. 

It will become increasingly obvious that websites, and social media are the way to market. You're only harming your client base. But whatever, it's your life. Do what you want! :lmao:


----------



## MWG (May 22, 2011)

Can you create a business facebook account even if you had a facebook for a few years now?


----------



## JWellman (May 22, 2011)

MWG said:


> Can you create a business facebook account even if you had a facebook for a few years now?


Yes, I have two pages - one personal, one business.


----------



## josi_posi (May 23, 2011)

Josi Makon Photography | Facebook

Please become a fan and support an up&coming new photographer


----------



## gsgary (May 23, 2011)

JWellman said:


> MWG said:
> 
> 
> > Can you create a business facebook account even if you had a facebook for a few years now?
> ...


 
That is double sad, over here there are too many young kids running their life on Facebook in 10 years time people will not be able to have a conversation
It's unbelievable the rubbish they put on there


----------



## eddiesimages (May 23, 2011)

Facebook page- Eddiesimages


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 23, 2011)

gsgary said:


> JWellman said:
> 
> 
> > MWG said:
> ...



People probably thought the same thing when their neighbors started bringing home the blasted shiny boxes that they watch their stories on in the fifties.


----------



## robb01 (May 23, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Quincy/Robert-Turek-Photography/123093904426948


----------



## gsgary (May 23, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > JWellman said:
> ...



My partner worked on a case where a young girl meet a lad off Facebook, she was RAPED, so yes Facebook is fantastic, it's one of the first things the police check for clues


----------



## o hey tyler (May 23, 2011)

gsgary said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



And I bet people are raped off of Match.com, and e-harmony on a regular basis as well (Also, have you heard of CRAIGSLIST?). So what's your point? If you're going to put the blame on Facebook for "causing" rape, you're going to have to recognize the other mediums in which this kind of thing occurs. It's not like Facebook INITIATED the rape, or FORCED the girl to meet up with a stranger alone. That was kind of her wrong doing, IMO. It's common sense, really.


----------



## Cherix (May 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/CherixL

Welcome to visit my page!
Please give me a LIKE as your huge support for me. Thank you


----------



## altitude604 (May 24, 2011)

threemilesfinal.com | Facebook

oooh! for all your updates on threemilesfinal.com!


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 24, 2011)

gsgary said:


> My partner worked on a case where a young girl meet a lad off Facebook, she was RAPED, so yes Facebook is fantastic, it's one of the first things the police check for clues


 
I'm not at all convinced that makes Facebook any worse than the internet in general.


----------



## gsgary (May 24, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > My partner worked on a case where a young girl meet a lad off Facebook, she was RAPED, so yes Facebook is fantastic, it's one of the first things the police check for clues
> ...



Well so far i have never heard of it happening on a dating agency


----------



## Trever1t (May 24, 2011)

that's like blaming pencils for revolution.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 24, 2011)

gsgary said:


> bentcountershaft said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



That would be because you haven't looked.


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 24, 2011)

Rausch Photography


----------



## brookeborton (May 25, 2011)

http://facebook.com/BrookeBortonPhotography

Great idea!

Edit: I "liked" everyone else too.


----------



## Trever1t (May 25, 2011)

WSG Photography | Facebook

I'm in.


----------



## FattyMcJ (May 26, 2011)

Nice 

All caught up on the likes now, some really great stuff out there for sure!

FMJ Photography | Facebook


----------



## brookeborton (May 31, 2011)

So is no one else catching up?


----------



## SpeedTrap (May 31, 2011)

LightArt Photography Facebook


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2011)

I always catch up.


----------



## EvansMomma (Jun 5, 2011)

"Liked" the others. http://www.facebook.com/lifeinfocusphotography


----------



## OliviaLott (Jun 10, 2011)

Olivia Lott Photography | Facebook


----------



## thierry (Jun 10, 2011)

Like me! you'll enjoy my updates  Thierry Lyles Photography


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 11, 2011)

Added!


----------



## FattyMcJ (Jun 11, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> Added!



+1


----------

